# How to take off BLD time(about 5 minutes)?



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, guys!

You may or may not have(probably this option) noticed that I haven't been posting in a while. I really don't have any reason for this; I just took a break from cubing overall for about a month, but, since I noticed that Newark Winter was getting close, I decided to get back into the whole cubing thing.

anyway, to the thread title:
I'm currently signed up for the BLD event @ Newark, and can do BLD, but the problem is, I 'kinda' suck and take like 15 minutes mem.+solve. I currently just memorize like "FU, DR, UL, etc"....doing orientation/permutation at the same time. After this, I do corner orientation, memorized visually(pretty fast), followed by corner permutation, memorized with #'s(1-8...well, not really '1', but whatever).

So....any hints/tips to take off time would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hm, what method do you use?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2009)

I currently use whatever badmephisto taught on his youtube vid., but with slight improvisions


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

ah, so classic pochmann. but why do you do corner orientation and permutation separately?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

How many attempts have you made at BLD solves? And how many were successful?

The reason I ask is that it's pretty easy to get sub-10 (which is where you're trying to get) with almost ANY BLD method. So odds are pretty good that simply doing a lot of solves between now and then will get you where you want to be.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've done about 30ish attempts...10 of them successes

I'm not sure why I do corners in 2 steps...


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah you shouldn't waste your time with co and cp seperately if you're doing classic pochmann but that's really not whats keeping you from sub 10 minute times. just keep doing solves and memoing as quickly as you can. don't worry if you mess up, just keep pushing yourself to memo quicker and quicker.


----------



## shelley (Feb 1, 2009)

Just keep practicing; it gets easier the more you do it. As long as you're using a decent method (and classic Pochmann is definitely capable of good times) you should be able to sub-10 easily.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 1, 2009)

should I change my memo. style? I think it's that that's holding me back

If so, what should I change it to that I could learn in like....2 days-ish?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2009)

I cut 2 1/2 minutes off my time when I switched from my first memo scheme to pure visual for edge permutation. It might be worth a try - just look at the pieces and the shapes made by the paths they need to follow. You can go over and over the shapes a bunch of times, and still take very little time. I used pure visual for about a year, but now I'm back to image methods again. (My accuracy's better with image methods, and I can do more solves in a row with them.)


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 1, 2009)

i use a letter sheme. these are my letters. i don't know if you can learn them in 2 days, but maybe you can do edge only or something. i learned them in 2 days.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 1, 2009)

Just practice! I got a 4:35 at US Open 2007 with the worst possible method for BLD. (that wasn't counter-productive in the steps)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> yeah you shouldn't waste your time with co and cp seperately if you're doing classic pochmann but that's really not whats keeping you from sub 10 minute times. just keep doing solves and memoing as quickly as you can. don't worry if you mess up, just keep pushing yourself to memo quicker and quicker.



That is very true. Forcing yourself to have less time to memo will be good for you.

What I find odd is that after my first 10 BLD attempts I dropped my time from 16:40 to 6:46 with a 50% success rate. I practiced corners and edges separately and then tried full solves. It's like the piano: first you practice the right hand. Then the left hand. And when you feel comfortable with both you try and put them together.



martijn_cube said:


> i use a letter sheme. these are my letters. i don't know if you can learn them in 2 days, but maybe you can do edge only or something. i learned them in 2 days.



I find it easier to keep them separated if you use two different schema. I use visual memo for edges and the alphabet for corners.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, guys....
before, I was using like "UF, FL", but just a-z should help alot!
...new desktop background pic 

-StachuK1992


----------



## riffz (Feb 5, 2009)

I watched Eric Limebakc's M2 tutorial, and his edge memorization technique really worked for me.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 5, 2009)

riffz said:


> I watched Eric Limebakc's M2 tutorial, and his edge memorization technique really worked for me.



Me too, I find his edge memo much easier using letters for stickers. 

I'm currently learning all the letter-pair images I need so I can memorise 2 stickers at a time and turn them into a picture which I will use in a story method. eg (A E) (M T) would be Aeroplane, Mountain. 

Edge memo is loads quicker and you don't get the same images coming up very often either. 

I really need to change my corner memo method, could anyone suggest a method that perhaps uses numbers/visual


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2009)

New Personal Best: 10:59.99
It's sub 11; haha
Thanks for all the help, guys!


----------

